
Show HN: I Graded Software Companies on Their Perks/Benefits/Compensation - beefjerkylover
https://perks.guide
======
boring_twenties
Microsoft is the only one of these four I'd even consider working at. Which
feels pretty ironic, as I spent most of my teenage years wishing they'd die
and the next few years after that thinking Google was the second coming.

------
lonelappde
I clicked on Amazon ("D") and the info is completely wrong.

~~~
chickenpotpie
I don't usually defend Amazon, but this seems way too hard on Amazon. Amazon
may not pay us much as the other Big 4, but their pay is still really
competitive. If you can give Amazon a "D" on pay then I am really envious of
you. My first job out of college was half of what Amazon pays entry level
employees and had a vesting schedule twice as long and I live in a comparable
cost of living area.

~~~
beefjerkylover
I agree the pay is competitive, you can usually get a solid offer - but what
I'm highlighting is after the offer is signed, you're not really getting much
else compared to other companies.

That's kinda the focus of my site (perks/benefits ontop of what you would
normally get)

